# NKL - Nickel Australia



## crackaton (16 March 2006)

Thoughts please


----------



## pancho (17 March 2006)

Hi crackaton get a copy of the prospectus ,check directors


----------



## crackaton (17 March 2006)

k tend to agree.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (17 March 2006)

Haven't looked at this one b4 care to expand why directors = thumbs down?


----------



## powerkoala (8 June 2006)

Hi guys,
Just confuse about this stock.
bought a month ago when it discovers nickel.. 
then got correction and price tumbles....
Now they found GOLD in Mexico...  
I just know that they have gold too....
Anybody knows about this stock ?


----------

